# Halco 120 - hook replacement to single



## Faysie (May 1, 2014)

Can someone please suggest a good size single to change to on the Halco 120s for SE QLD longtail tuna? I currently have 5/0 (VMC 7266 SUPER LIGHT INLINE SINGLE HOOK) on my bigger rapalas , would these suit ?

Cheers and many thanks,

Faysie *Tuna newbie*


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2016)

have you considered something in the shape of saltis angry pecker?


----------

